# Insanity Generator



## CrimsonWineGlass (Jan 29, 2007)

Recently a party member obtained an insanity.  The dwarven barbarian (barbarians are more like the AD&D barbarians who despised magic btw) was reincarnated as an ogre mage (I prefer to use the AD&D reincantated list because its more fun in my opinion) and I had him roll to resist an insanity.  Unfortunately, he failed, now I need an insanity.  Is there an insanity generator, some type of rules for insanities or insanity list?  If so, where is it?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 29, 2007)

Go to the off-topic forum... plenty of insanity there. 

Sorry, dunno of something like that in D&D. CoC d20 maybe?

Bye
Thanee


----------



## XO (Jan 29, 2007)

*CoC or 1e DMG*

These are good sources... "Clinical" 1st Edition D&D may demonstrate why older players are sometimes less than impressed with the dumbed-down version drivel written up by the WotC hacks.

FEEBLEMIND: This lasts until a heal, restoration, or wish is used. The creature's
combined intelligence 8 wisdom is in the 0-5 range when so affected.
All memory of spells is gone, and the affected creature cannot attack or defend.

PERMANENT INSANITY: This lasts until a heal, restoration, or wish is used.
Select TWO forms of insanity from the table herein, and have affected creature behave accordingly as long as the condition lasts.

TEMPORARY INSANITY: 2-1 2 weeks duration, otherwise as above.

MILD INSANITY: 1-4 weeks duration, ONE form of insanity only.

INSANITY
When a character is struck by insanity due to mental attack, curse, or whatever,
you may assign the type of madness according to the seriousness of
the affliction or determine the affliction randomly using the table below.
Each type of insanity listed thereon is described in game terms. As DM you
will have to assume the role of the insane character whenever the modness
strikes, for most players will not be willing to go so far. Note that this
list is not so comprehensive as to preclude any addition you desire - iust
be sure that you follow the spirit of the rules here.

TYPES OF INSANITY
1. dipsomania*
2. kleptomania*
3. schizoid*
4. pathological liar*
5. monomania
6. dementia praecox
7. melancholia
8. megalomania
9. delusional insanity
10. schizophrenia
11. mania
12. lunacy
13. paranoia
14. manic-depressive
15. hallucinatory insanity
16. sado-masochism
17. homicidal mania
18. hebephrenia
19. suicidal mania
20. catatonia
These mild insanities are subiect to psionic attack (see PSlONlC COMBAT
TABLES).

1. Dipsomania: This mild insanity form manifests itselt periodically.
About once per week, or whenever near large quantities of alcoholic
beverages, the afflicted will begin drinking excessive quantities of
ale, beer, wine, or like spiritous liquors. Such drinking will continue
until the character passes out. It is 50% likely that the dipsomania will
continue when he or she awakens if anywhere near alcohol, 10%
likely otherwise (in which case the individual will seek to find drink
and become violent if denied).
.
2. Kleptomania: This is another mild insanity form which manifests itself
in an ardent desire, in this case an uncontrollable urge to steal any
small object available. The afflicted will furtively pocket small items,
regardless of their worth, whenever the opportunity presents itself,
and he or she will usually seek out such opportunities. There is a 90%
probability of being seen stealing if the character is being observed.
This desire to take things is absolutely uncontrollable, and the
individual will lie to avoid being prevented the opportunity, or when
caught.
Kleptomaniac thieves or assassins have a -10% on their stealing
ability due to the overpowering urge to immediately steal an item.

3. Schizoid: This rather mild insanity form manifests its effects in a
personality loss. The afflicted has no personality of his or her own, so
he or she will select a role model and make every attempt possible to
become like that character. Selection will be based upon as different
a person as is possible with regard to the insane character. Thus an
insane magic-user will begin to follow the habits of a fighter, for
example, dressing and speaking like that character and seeking to be
like him or her in all ways.

4. Pathological Liar: This form of insanity is evident after conversing with
the individual for o short period of time. The offlicted character will
begin making outrogeous statements regarding his or her abilities,
possessions, experiences, or events. Whenever anything important or
meaningful is discussed or in question, the afflicted can not tell the
truth, and not only will he or she lie, but do so with the utmost conviction,
absolutely convinced that the prevarication is truth.

5. Monomania: This character will seem absolutely normal until presented
with an idea, goal, or similar project which seems promising or
purposeful to him or her. As of then, the chorocter will become
obsessed with the accomplishment of the purpose. He or she will think
of nothing else, tolk of nothing else, plan and act to accomplish nothing
save the fixed end. The monomaniac will brook no swerving from
any friend or associate, and he or she will insist that such individuals
serve the “cause” with the same devotion that the afflicted character
shows. (Hostility and violence could result, and certaonly not a little
suspicion and mistrust if co-operation is not heartfelt. . . ) Once the
desired end has been accomplished, the insane chorocter will manifest
symptoms of dementia praecox (6.,b elow) until a new purpose is
found.

6. Dementia Praecox: The afflicted character will be quite uninterested
in any undertaking when suffering from this form of madness.
Nothing will seem worthwhile, and the individual will be continuolly
filled with lassitude and a tremendous feeling of ennui. No matter
how important the situation, it is 25% proboble that the afflicted will
choose to ignore it as meaningless to him or her.

7. Melancholia: Similar to dementia praecox, this malady mokes the afflicted
given to black moods, fits of brooding, and feelings of hopelessness.
The afflicted will be 50% likely to ignore any given situation
due to a fit of melancholia coming upon him or her.

8. Megalomania: With this condition, the insane character will be absolutely
convinced that he or she is the best at everything the smartest,
wisest, strongest, fastest, hondsomest, ond most powerful charocter
of his or her profession. The offlicted will take immediate umbrage
at any suggestion to the contrary, and he or she will demand the right
to lead, perform any importont act, make 011 decisions, etc. (This one
isVERY dangerous.)

9. Delusional Insanity: Similar to megalomania, in this state the deluded
will be convinced that he or she is o famous figure o monarch,
demi-god, or similar personage. Those who “fail” to recognize the offlicted
as such will incur great hostility. In normal affoirs, this individual
will seem quite sane, but the afflicted will act appropriate to
a stationn which he or she does not actually have and tend to order
oround actual ond imaginary creotures. drow upon monies and items
which do not exist, and so on.

10. Schizophrenia: This form of insanity has the well-known ”split personality” trait. From 1 to 4 separate and distinct personalities can exist in the offlicted -~ba se the number upon the severity of the insanity. Likewise, the difference from one personality to the next should reflect the severity of the affliction. Each ”new” personality will be different
in alignment, goals, and preferences. (A very severe case might have a different class also but without coincidental possession, the new personality emerging will not hove the actual abilities he or she moy think that he or she possesses.) The onset of schizophrenia is
rondom, 1 in 6 per day, with a like chonce of a new (or return to the old) personality emerging. However, whenever a stress situation - decision, attack, etc. - arises, the 1 in 6 chance of schizophrenia striking must be checked every round in which the stress continues.

11. Mania: Somewhat like schizophrenia, this form of insanity strikes suddenly
(1 in 6 chance per turn, lasts 2-12 turns, then 1 in 6 chance per turn of return to normalcy) and violently. The afflicted will become hysterical, enraged, or completely maniacal (d6 for determination, equal chances). The insane character will shriek, rave, and behave in
a violent manner, possessing an 18/50, 18/75, or 18/00 strength according to the state he or she is in. (Note that a female can possess 18/00 strength when afflicted, as can non-human races otherwise limited to lesser strengths.) The maniac is unreasoning when spoken
to, but he or she will possess great cunning. The afflicted will desire to avoid or to do something according, but not necessarily appropriate, to the situation at hand. When the maniacal state passes, the afflicted will not remember his or her insane actions and will not believe that he or she is insane.

12. Lunacy: This violent and often homicidal state occurs whenever the moon is full, or nearly full. The afflicted character will generally behave as one in o maniacal state, with paranoid (q.v.), hallucinatory (q.v.), or homicidal (q.v.) tendencies. When the moon is absent or in its first or last quarters, the afflicted will be melancholiac. At other times, he or she will be relatively normal - perhaps a bit suspicious and irascible.

13. Paranoia: At the onset of this derangement, the afflicted becomes convinced that "they" are plotting against him or her, spying, listening, and always nearby. As the affliction develops over several days, the insane character will become convinced that everyone around is part of this plot. Conversations are about him or her, laughter is
directed at him or her, and every action of former friends is aimed at deluding him or her so as to fulfill the "plot". The paranoid will be principally concerned about position or goods first, but os the insanity advances, he or she will "realize" that the plotters are actually after
his or her life. The paranoid will evidence signs of increasing suspicion, toke elaborate precautions with locks, guards, devices, and food and drink. In the later stages of the affliction, he or she will evidence highly irrational behavior, hire assassins to do away with
"plotters", and even become homicidal in order to "protect" his or her life. Paranoids will trust absolutely no one when the affliction has advanced, regarding their former close associtatesa nd friends as their worst enemies.

14. Manic-Depressive: This alternating insanity form causes the afflicted to swing from one stote to the other in 1 to 4 day intervals. When excited, the afflicted is 90% likely to become maniacal (1 1 ., above), and when disappointed or frustrated is 90% likely to become highly melancholic. Thus, in addition to the usual 1 to 4 day cycle of maniacal depression, he or she can jump from one state to the other depending on outside stimuli.

15. Hallucinatory Insanity: This form of malady causes the afflicted to see, hear, ond otherwise sense things which do not exist. The more exciting or stressful the situation, the more likely the individual is to hallucinate. Common delusions are: ordinary obiects which do not exist, people neorby or passing when there are none, voices giving the afflicted information or instructions, abilities or farm which the character does not really have (strength, sex, wings, etc.), threatening cratures oppearing from nowhere, etc. It is 50% likely that the insane individual will behave normally until stimulated or under stress.
Hallucinations will then commence and continue for 1 to 20 turns after the excitement/stress passes.

16. Sado-Masochism: This form of insanity is coupled with maniacal urges and behavior. The afflicted individual is equally likely to be in a sadistic or masochistic phase. In the former, he or she will have an obsessive desire to inflict pain (and probably death) upon any living
thing encountered. However, after so doing, the insane character will return to a relatively normal state for 1 to 3 days. likewise, when in a masochistic state the afflicted individual will have an overwhelming urge to be hurt and will act accordingly. After so doing, normalcy
returns for 1 to 3 days. Note that friends and associates do not matter to the afflicted individual, nor do enemies.

17. Homicidal Mania: The individual afflicted with this form of insanity appears absolutely normal. He or she will behave with what seems to be complete rationality, and nothing unusual will be noted regarding the individual - except that he or she will occasionally manifest an unique interest in weapons, poisons, and other lethal devices. The insanity form causes the afflicted to be obsessed with the desire to kill. 
This desire must be fulfilled periodically - 1 to 4 day intervals. The victim must be human (or of the same race as the character if nonhuman). If prevented from killing, the frustrated individual will become uncontrollably maniacal and attack the first person he or she encounters, wildly seeking to slay. After such an occurrence, however, the afflicted will fall into a fit of melancholia for 1-6 days before returning to a homicidal state once again.

18. Hebephrenia: When afflicted by this form of irisonity, the character will evidence a withdrawal from the real world. He or she will wander aimlessly, talk to himself or herself, giggle and mutter, and act childishly - sometimes even reverting to such a state as to desire to play childish games with others. This insanity is constant, but if sufficiently irritated by someone nearby, the affl'cted is 75% likely to become enraged and maniacal, attacking tb-h'fender fiercely. If the insane individual does not become so enraged, he or she will become catatonic for 1-6 hours and then revert to hebephrenic behavior once
again.

19. Suicidal Mania: This form of insanity causes the afflicted character to have overwhelming urges to destroy himself or herself whenever means is presented - a perilous situation, a weapon, or anything else. The more dangerous the situation or item, the more likely the individual is to react self-destructively. Use a scale of 10% to 80% probability, and if the afflicted does not react suicidally, then he or she will become melancholic for 1 to 6 days. If he or she is frustrated in suicidal attempts, then the character will become maniacal for 2 to 8 turns, and then fall into melancholy for 2 to 12 days.

20. Catatonia: When struck with this form of insanity, the character completely withdraws from reality. He or she will sit storing and unmoving, will not react to any outside stimuli, and will eventually die of dehydration if left alone. The catatonic individual can be moved, led
around, fed, and so forth; but he or she will do nothing personally. If continually provoked and irritated in order to get a response, there is a 1% cumulative chance per round that the insane individual will react with homicidal mania. Once provocation ceases, catatonia returns.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Jan 29, 2007)

The *Sanity Rules* from the Third Edition Unearthed Arcana, which were adapted from d20 Call of Cthulhu, are available in the link provided. Don't know of any program which has automated the random craziness yet, tho.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jan 29, 2007)

For me, over the last couple of months, Windows Vista comes pretty close to that description...


----------

